

EC2 On-Demand vs Reserved Instance Cost Savings Calculator - MrMike
http://mikekhristo.com/ec2/

======
MrMike
The recent EC2 pricing change presents a compelling case for switching to
reserved instances instead of on-demand instances. Provided you have the
capital available to manage the upfront cost (and the confidence in your
ability to pay for at least 1 year), the cost savings of switching to reserved
instances are substantial. Hopefully this tool will help some of you save time
when making the comparison.

------
cpher
This is a great tool. I use a spreadsheet to do something similar, but I like
your implementation better. Thanks!

------
mthreat
What would be cool is another column containing the number of months after
which it makes no economic sense to stay with on-demand pricing, even if you
never use the instance after that point. In other words, "if you're going to
use this instance for at least 4 more months, you might as well get a reserved
instance".

~~~
MrMike
Awesome idea. Will add it asap. Thanks!

